# Best light to keep in car



## gkm808 (Sep 13, 2005)

Aloha from Hawaii!

I'm a flashlight newbie. I'm looking for the best flashlight to keep in my wife's car for emergencies. I was told the lights that use lithium 123A batteries are best since they have a long shelf life. I was looking at the Pelican M6 LED or possibly a Surefire LED. Any recommendations?


----------



## daloosh (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to CPF, gkm808, and why dontcha stay awhile!

I know search has not been our friend of late, but here's a pertinent recent thread:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91817

aloha,
daloosh


----------



## diggdug13 (Sep 13, 2005)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon*[/font]

if you are keeping it in your car stick with this light, it's a great little light and you could always put in Lithium AA batteries for the longivity.

Welcome! pull up a chair and sit by the fire. be sure to hide or cut up your credit cards upon entering or the modders will turn on there money vacuums.

doug


----------



## bfg9000 (Sep 14, 2005)

Walmart has the Brinkmann Maxfire LX there for $22 including 123A batteries, and they're bright as the SF G2. Not a good idea to keep an expensive light in the car (at least Oahu). Lithium batteries last 10+ years in storage so are ideal for this application.

Before anyone says they're $16 at Target, I have to point out there are no Targets in Hawaii.


----------



## bfg9000 (Sep 14, 2005)

And if you don't need tactical brightness, they also carry the Dorcy Metal Gear Luxeon1 LED and lithium AAAs.

At the Aloha swap meet the guy selling surgical tools has neat little metal 8LED 3AAA lights for $5.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 18, 2005)

i just keep a maglight D in my truck... probubly not the best option at this point... but has been working


----------



## daloosh (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I guess gkm just stopped by to take a look. But anyways, jar3ds, welcome to YOU and why dontcha stay awhile!

I think the Mag D is a great option, for lighting, for emergency defensive weapon, for lower stealability factor! Just add an LED upgrade, like that from Diamond, the 3W replacement.

daloosh


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome to CPF, gkm808! Your question's a good one and there are no perfect answers, because it depends on your (wife's) driving needs, situational awareness, and budget. 

If/when you and your wife evolve to thinking of flashlights as Specialized Tools for different problems, then you'll come to realize that you really need at least THREE car lights! Here's my suggestions:

1. An Inova X5T: It's a short-range, all-purpose floodlight, good for roadside repairs, flats, searching your car's trunk, etc. Great long runtime, rugged/tough as a tank. This is also a decent "carry" light for safely approaching your car in a dark parking lot (though I feel the below listed incans are better for this).

2. A strong incan, such as a Pelican M6, Streamlight Scorpion, or a tough Mag 3/4 D or Mag-charger: for signaling/directing passing traffic in an emergency, accident scene, etc. These "throwing" incans will cut through the "ambient" light clutter/shadows from passing cars headlights, nearby streetlights, roadside vegetation shadows, etc., where most LED's will falter. I've had the "educating" experience (as a non-LEO) of being first-on-scene at a handful of serious night-time accidents (where nobody else, including the cops, had any good flashlights!) and I'll testify that THIS scenario is where the light-saber throw of a potent incan really "shines." 

3. Peak or Arc AAA LED, or maybe a keychain Photon: for map-reading or searching for a dropped/lost object inside the car... without destroying your night vision in the process. These are also fine "back-up" lights... and back-ups (as well as certain non-lethal and very-lethal items) are essential to any reality-based highway survival/SHTF strategy.

A problem male flashaholics often face with our ladies is this: they're just not comfortable with tech/mechanical things like flashlights, guns, car-jacks, etc. That's a product of cultural conditioning... and it can be overcome by YOUR training and cultural de-conditioning (i.e., reality training) of her. Do NOT give her anything she finds to be "cute" (feminized, non-threatening). Paint it hot-pink or lovely-autumn-mauve if you must, but ask her also if she wants you to emboss pretty little flowers on your screwdrivers/wrenches/hammers -- TOOLS, just like flashlights -- to help her to do her part with little repairs around the house when you're not there! 

There are a few rare female CPF'ers here, and I hope they'll contribute to this important thread.


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 18, 2005)

In my experiences, everytime I carried some type of regular metal light such as a Mag in my trunk, they eventually became corroded or the batt's lost much of their juice. I think it is due to the moisture.

A few years ago I switched to a waterproof Princeton Tec 40 as well as a Streamlight 4AA. I have not had any problems since then.

I have just started a new experiement carrying the TL-3. I'll see what happens this winter.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 18, 2005)

I have an Inova 24/7 in my car. Uses 1x123 battery and has multiple modes (including emergency strobe, multiple colors, etc.). A really nice thing to have in an emergency. Try to get one with the accessory kit, as it comes with a magnet that you can use to affix to the car.


----------



## Blades (Sep 19, 2005)

Gkm808,
Welcome to CPF!!
I keep a QIII in my car(but I carry a few lights on me and in my sling bag).
My wifes car has a Brinkman LX at the moment, but I also will be adding a Inova X5(old style). Once I get done playing with it. 


Blades


----------



## lexina (Sep 19, 2005)

I carry the following lights:-

1. a lantern light with red and orange blinkers which I can set down on the road to warn on-coming cars if the car stalls;

2. a 28 five-mm led floodlight for general use and near/medium distance sighting;

3. a modified Mag2C with Mag Whitestar 5-cell bulb for long-distance spotting;

4. a head-lamp led for freeing the hands while fixing a tire etc; and

5. a Nuwai Q3 in my pocket as my EDC


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 19, 2005)

I keep self modded LUX III maglight 3 D flashlights in the car with fresh d cells installed.

This is very bright can be adjusted to a wide beam and the light if left on will stay on longer than the sun will stay down and still be perfetly bright to use the next night should the need arise.
Keep it simple
Yaesumofo


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 19, 2005)

To have a light that will not out last the dark in the car is silly moddeed 3D is the only way to go.I say this again after having read the thread again and having seen some lights sujested with relativly short run times. On the road in the middle of no where with no light no body cares a biy about a light that will produce a nice perfectly colored shaped beam that will last for 3 hours. Nobody that I know anyway. 

Nope you must have a light which will outlast the darkmness. even a regulated (carefully selected regulation) Mag 3D modded will perforn this tash with no problem and produce a lot of light in the process. 
this is a sort of life and death thing. Both of my card I say again have lights that will outlast the night. Californa night I guess if we are talking about Alaska it would be a bit different I would bring more batteries.

Sorry to post twice. yesumofo
Yaesumofo


----------



## StoneDog (Sep 19, 2005)

A *great* light to keep in the car is the $30 Streamlight TwinTask 2L. The 3 5mm LEDs will run _forever_ and are ideal for reading maps, etc late at night without completely blinding you or your passengers. In fact, the 3 LEDs provide a useable amount of light for almost any situation. The xenon bulb is very bright and has a wide enough beam to be ideal for changing tires and other roadside emergencies where the glare from oncoming vehicles will wash out the LEDs' light. They do take lithium CR123 batteries, so cold and or extended storage isn't a big issue. 

I keep these in my cars along with an extra set of batteries just in case.

I keep other lights as well - mainly because I just have too many lights - but this specific light is a requirement in any vehicle I own and I would feel safe having it as my only light. 

Jon


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 19, 2005)

gkm808 - 

It would be very sad only to have one flashlight in your wife's car , but it you had to settle for one I'd vote for the Streamlight Propolymer Luxeon 4AA noted above by diggdug. Cheap, bright, well-regulated, easily fed.

I carry an Inova T4, a modded Mag running a Welch-Allyn superbulb and 3 Pila 168s, Vector spotlight, an Arc AAA v4 and a Nuwai QIII. Plus whatever I happen to be EDC-ing.

best regards


----------



## stockae92 (Sep 19, 2005)

i say put a Mag Cs or Ds in the car

and then give her a small EDC (e.g. X5, T1, Q3, E1?)


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a River Rock 2AAA ($10) in each glovebox along with a PT Aurora ($18) for hands free use for changing flats.


----------



## maxilux (Sep 19, 2005)

I would take Streamlight Scorpion.
Very long distance, Lithium batteries, Rupper grip, Replacement Bulb in the body and a good price.


----------



## Blades (Sep 19, 2005)

Yaesumofo makes a good point. A light with a decent run time is a good idea. 
Let us know what ya decide. Anylight is better then no light. A chem light might be nice to have in the trunk also.


Blades


----------



## Wrangler (Sep 20, 2005)

In my car I have a 2D Mag, modded with LuxIII TWAK MM+WO for good runtime. This flashlight has decent brightness and throws the light pretty good. Only disadvantage is the needlebeam with the lack of any sidespill. Therefor I have my EDC. A modded Q3 with TWOK DD 2-stage switch, on rechargeables and IMS20 reflector. For unexpected tasks besides illumination, there`s a leatherman tool in the glovebox of my Jeep Wrangler. Not to forget my EDC-knife (knives!?).
In my wife`s car is an Inova X5 for long runtime and a Streamlight Tasklight 2-L modded with TWOJ, for good brightness, decent throw and very good runtime on low stage. In the glovebox there`s also an Eickhorn rescue tool.

Will add an incandescent light to every car. Magcharger for mine and PT Surge for my wife`s.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 20, 2005)

Quick, easy, and field-removable solution for the "needle beam" Mag + Luxeon 3 problem -

Get a frosted plastic bag, the semi-transparent kind, not the completely clear kind. Cut a square out of it, or a big circle. Put around head of Mag, secure in place with a rubber band. Make a few extras as spares if you'd like. Instant, almost-free beamshaper.. free if you already have extras of the above lying around the house. Flips off in a fraction of a second, just swipe it out of the way with your hand. Does not compromise structural integrity of the Mag, meaning that whatever level of water resistance remains prior to this mod. 

DO NOT use on incandescent Mags, except maybe stock Mags, because of the heat generated. I wouldn't use it anywhere you'd need a glass lens or you could have a sticky situation.

I have cured a Terralux MiniMag dropin of its ills this way (except I put it behind the lens for a permanent fix), as well as helped some larger Mags with their beams. Fits all sizes, just cut to taste and find appropriate rubber band.


----------



## Wrangler (Sep 20, 2005)

KevinL, thanks a lot for the "beamshaper" info!
I`ll surely give it a try!!!

Wolfgang


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 20, 2005)

Streamlight TT 2L, without a doubt:


Long running leds for inside the car or long term use - check
Strong incan for cutting through ambient light - check
Uses lithium 123 cells for 10yr storage life and proof vs cold - check
Sturdy aluminum frame that's downright beefy - check
Compact size for glovebox or coat pocket - check
Inexpensive price for infrequent use - check
Clickie side switch so a non-CPFer can use it easily in an emergency - check
Wrist lanyard for emergency use - check
Will tailstand for handsfree indoor use - check
Actually looks pretty cool to boot - check
Did I miss anything? Does your glovebox light meet these criteria? Aside from the last bullet, the others are all important features for a good emergency light, regardless of where it's located.


----------



## buba (Sep 20, 2005)

For long burn time on AA's go for the UK eLED 4AA. 10 hours of regulated burn time in a very small package (fits small glove boxes). Brightguy.com for the UK 4AA

Load it up with lithium AA's for 10yr storage and temp extremes. Batterystation.com has very good deals on lithium AA's or hit the local walmart or office depot.


----------



## FNG (Sep 20, 2005)

I plan to have a UKE 2L body with eLED bulb and Inova T3 for car.


----------



## cslinger (Sep 20, 2005)

> Streamlight TT 2L, without a doubt:
> 
> Long running leds for inside the car or long term use - check
> Strong incan for cutting through ambient light - check
> ...



+1 on every point. I carry a Twin Task 2L in both vehicles along with a MJLED modded mini mag light with lithium batteries. This is in addition to whatever I normally have on me.

If I could only have one it would be the TT 2L, perfect car light in my opinion.


----------



## TheMadHungarian (Sep 20, 2005)

Dorcy makes a nice 3AAA 1 watt LED light that can sit in the car forever with Li-Io batteries, has a nice spot with great throw and decent overspill, the only downside is that it's unregulated.


----------



## Krit (Sep 21, 2005)

I like flashlight so I have many flashlight in my car.

1. Xenon bulb 2*123a flashlight for make a long throw.
2. Luxeon flashlight power with 3*2AA make a long runtime.
3. Magnetic led light for stick to metal body for use during some night work exp. replace your tire.
4. head light luxeon/led bulb for multi use. 

These flashllight I always leave in my car.


----------



## drmaxx (Sep 21, 2005)

I got myself an Eternalight from (http://www.techass.com/el/el1.php) for this purpose. I really like the strobe mode to make sure that people will see me in an emergency on the street. However, there are lots of buttons to press (3) and you or your wife might not feel comfortable with that.


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 21, 2005)

In my opinion a SureFire A2 would be an excellent choice for a car light.


----------



## gkm808 (Sep 22, 2005)

aloha everyone! sorry for the late reply. i've been working 12 hour shifts for the past 8 days. i actually ended up getting both the brinkmann max fire and the dorcy metal gear flashlights. i like the dorcy metal gear better due to the AAA batteries. where does everyone purchase their lithium batteries? online? my friend suggested the pelican m6 LED. any experiences with this light? is the run time really what they claim? thanks again for everyone's suggestions. i'm becoming a flashlight junkie.


----------



## twl (Sep 24, 2005)

I keep a Mag 4D in my car.
Works great, and is an emergency self-defense tool if needed.


----------



## Big_Ed (Sep 24, 2005)

I keep a Mag 4D in my car, too. I also have one of those 2D lights with a red traffic cone on it. In the glove box I have a Steamlight Scorpion and a spare set of batteries for it. I also have 1 or 2 "give-away" lights, those Eveready $2 cheapies with the batties in the package already included. You never know, it may make someone's day (night) if you run across someone changing a tire or something and they have no flashlight.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 24, 2005)

Several models by Mag, Streamlight, Pelican, and Underwater Kinetics (UK) offer an orange or yellow wand or cone for about $4 to $10. The cone comes in handy if you've hit a deer and need to direct traffic around you.

I try to keep the longest light that will fit atop (or within) the center console, a quick reach away. Whether you use this length for added lumens or added capacity, the point is that you needn't feel constrained to use a light that's convenient enough for everyday carry (EDC). 

Currently my car light is a Wolf Eyes 9MX (135 lumens) fitted with two rechargeable 18500 cells and 9V 250-lumen lamp assembly from a Rico Alpha 9; the Rico provides much more light without any loss of runtime. If I knew that the 9MX would become my car light, I would have chosen the longer M90/M90X, which uses two 18650 cells for greater runtime. Both the Wolf Eyes lamp and (to a lesser extent) the Rico lamp provide a wide beam. throw lights are fun, but they're less useful in most real-world emergencies.


----------



## raysmd (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm ressurecting this thread because that's the reason I found this forum.

I actually like the thought of a 4D Mag light in the trunk for defensiblity purposes, but now that you guys have turned me onto some other lights. umm, the Surefire U2? It seems to have a long run time and can be pretty bright if needed.

So, would you keep a SF U2 in your glovebox?


----------



## rmacias (Nov 7, 2005)

gkm808 said:


> Aloha from Hawaii!
> 
> I'm a flashlight newbie. I'm looking for the best flashlight to keep in my wife's car for emergencies. I was told the lights that use lithium 123A batteries are best since they have a long shelf life. I was looking at the Pelican M6 LED or possibly a Surefire LED. Any recommendations?


 
I setup my wife truck with a Surefire L2; it has up to 18 hours of light on low and is bright enough to blast someone in the eyes to temporarily disorient in an emergency. I think it's a small price to pay for the safety of a loved one.

RJM


----------



## JimH (Nov 7, 2005)

After a couple of experiences recently with freeway speed limit vigilantes (you know - the guys who completely block the flow of traffic just because they can), I decided the only suitable flashlight to carry in the car (on the seat right next to me) is the X990, with a Mag85 (3" head) for backup.


----------



## Kris (Nov 7, 2005)

Another vote for the Surefire A2, this would be my first choice.


----------



## oscar (Nov 7, 2005)

I like the idea of the Brinkman and maybe something with an led for longer runtime.


----------



## lingpau (Nov 7, 2005)

*Best flashlight for car emergency*

We have a number of cars in our family and everytime we go to use a flashlight thats carried in one of the cars, the batteries are either dead or so weak that they are useless. To solve this problem, I am considering buying a few of the shake flashlights with an LED, but I don't know which one is best. There are the Forever flashlight, the Nightstar flashlight, and the Diamond Generation IV shake flashlight. Maybe others. Anyone test these lights or know which one is the light to buy? I've heard the shake lights are cheap, flimsy and not that bright. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Darell (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

Ken -

Don't waste your time with the shake lights! There are a few newer ones that you wind to generate.... but wait - I wasn't going there...

Pick up a reasonably-priced light that allows the use of Lithium batteries. A Surefire G2, or a UK L2, something like that. The batteries can sit in those lights for 10 or 15 years without going dead, and they won't leak like alkalines. For my money and safety it is by far the best answer. I don't carry ANYTHING in the car that uses alkaline batteries. I have LED road flashers in both cars, and they all have Li AA batteries in them as well. Worth the investment in the proper battery chemistry.


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

Something with lithium batteries (NOT Li-Ion rechargeables) should hold up in a car. This includes most any reasonable AA, AAA, or CR123 light on the market. My taste only, but I'd probably pick the RR 2xAAA from Target for $10. using lithium AAA's (4 for $4 to $10, depending on your luck). It will put out constant, usably bright light for 9+ hours and should retain about 80 % of that capacity for approaching 15 years (I think it's 90% at room temperature - I knocked off another 10% for in-car temperature range).


----------



## beezaur (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

I like shake lights. I think it is really cool that you can have a light that floats and requres no batteries at all. Wonderful for stashing for disasters and the like.

However I do not think they are the best for a car. The reason is safety: if you or a loved one is stranded on the road or has to abandon and walk, you need more light than that.

As Darell mentioned, a SureFire G2 is a good choice. That is what I put in my wife's truck. She has a G2 with batts installed, and an SC1 spares carrier with 6 fresh batts and a spare bulb. The two are tied together with a lanyard with a pinch light clipped to the lanyard.

Scott


----------



## BlackDecker (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

If you have a Sam's Club in your area, pick up the Sam's Club Element 1W Luxeon flashlight. They come in a package of 2 lights for $26, and use 3 AAA batteries. CR123 lights are awesome, but unless you buy the batteries online, they are VERY expensive at retail. AAA batteries are as common as dirt.

If you really want lithiums, you could buy AAA Lithium batteries.

They put out a great amount of spill and decent throw.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

The biggest drawback of shake lights is when you need a light in a car a single 5mm LED isn't what you really need. You need a fair amount of light to fix/repair things and do not need to be left in the dark fumbling for a shake light while changing a tire or a battery or something. Lithium batteries are the best option or check batteries often and use alkalines. I like higher powered wired spotlights and 12v flourescents for working on stuff as they cover a large area with light instead of a small hotspot.
Even cheap 2D lights checked often are nice as if you lose em while fixing something it is no big deal. I do not know of how many times I have dropped a light and had it roll off aways and there could be places where lights vanish for good so a 50 dollar light may not be best for fixing a car in some instances nor loaning out to someone either.


----------



## filkergem (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

Nerdgineer's got some good points. I would suggest that you consider the RR headlamp for car uses - it would definitely facilitate many car emergencies. I'm going to have a Cyclops incandescant for distance use, a RR headlamp for handsfree work and possibly a Dorcy AAA for additional things in my car and my wife's


----------



## lingpau (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

Thanks for the quick replies. I am definitely going to look at The Surefire G2. It sounds like a winner. The tip about Lithium batteries is well taken. I put a set in my Ergo Eternalight and I been using it every night for months when I walk the dog. I wish there was another choice of a light that uses AA batteries( available everywhere and cheap) and has an LED. I picked up a Craftsman 3 AAA LED tool light for $12.50 at Sears last week and it might make a good car light with Li batteries installed. I just hate the AAA batteries. I never had a light that uses the CR123 batteries, are they better than the AAs in performance? Buying CR123s in retail stores is such a ripoff !


----------



## JimH (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

Shake lights are great to demonstrate a scientific principle, but are worthless for flashlights. You are much better off with crank lights. Costco has some decent ones in a package of 2 for $20. If no Costco near you, I would be happy to send you some.


----------



## lightplay22 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

I keep twin task 2L lights in both our family vehicles. For the money you get decent output from the incan bulb and long run (with decent output also) from the LED'S.

Also as Blackdecker said, the lights from sams are excellent lights and loaded with aaa lithiums should make great "work when you need them" lights.

I don't trust alkalines in automobile lights, have ruined approx 7 D and C cell mags over the years.


----------



## Darell (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*



lingpau said:


> I wish there was another choice of a light that uses AA batteries( available everywhere and cheap) and has an LED.


Plenty of them! My current favorite in the bang-for-buck category is the new 4AA ProPolymer Luxeon Streamlight. $25-30 bucks, 4xAA batteries. A GREAT light. I just bought two as gifts.

Fully regulated, tail switch, durable as all get-out. Put Li batteries in it (I assume the higher V will be OK, but don't know for sure!) and they'd make a GREAT car light. The problem with the other suggestions of getting a light tha takes cheap batteries is the problem you're trying to fight - dead or leaking batteries after years of non-use. Stick with Li, or be sure and CHANGE the batteries once a year, and you'll be fine.


----------



## zespectre (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

-Get something with a quality build.
-LED is preferable (so the bulb doesn't pop from rattling around in the glovebox or when you drop it under the car) but it should be capable of 30+ lumens at minimum (at least as bright as a 3D cell Maglight).
-Make sure it has or can use Lithium batteries (10 year shelf life and mostly unaffected by the cold).

You will now probably own a reliable light that will last longer than the car you are putting it in.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*

Whichever light you choose, make sure there's an orange or yellow traffic cone (wand) that will fit it, in case you must direct traffic around you after hitting a deer. Orange or yellow wands are made for the following lights:

Surefire 1.25-inch bezels (C/D/P series) 
Surefire 8AN and 9AN 
Pelican M9 and M11 (and other models) 
Streamlight TL-2, TL-2 LED, TL-3, TL-3 LED, Stinger 
MAG 2AA 
MAG C and D 
Underwater Kinetics (various AAA and AA models) 
Bright Star (various) 
 Other flashlights may accept one of these cones, but you'd have to determine the bezel diameter to make sure.


----------



## StevieRay (Nov 8, 2005)

Whatever light you choose, make sure that it is moisture proof.
I had a SL 4AA propolymer and the clickie switch corroded.

I sent it back and they replaced it free of charge, but I will not carry long term in vehicle again. I am now carrying the L4 for several months with no problem.


----------



## Sigman (Nov 8, 2005)

_Moderator note: I would imagine there are more threads around these halls that talk about this same subject, but I just merged the two most recent ones that I found all into this one.

Carry on and thanks for tuning in!
_


----------



## Sean (Nov 8, 2005)

I keep my Dorcy Super 1W 3 D cell LED light in my car. I figure if I break down, I want a lot of run-time.


----------



## Wrace (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*



Darell said:


> Plenty of them! My current favorite in the bang-for-buck category is the new 4AA ProPolymer Luxeon Streamlight. $25-30 bucks, 4xAA batteries. A GREAT light. I just bought two as gifts.


Darell,
What is "new" about the most recent 4AA PP? I have an old 4AA PP that I really like, and am thinking about buying 6 more to scatter around the house, in vehicles etc.

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## lingpau (Nov 8, 2005)

I am almost speechless about all the great choices of lights to keep in the car. Anyone of which would be much better than the junk 2 D flashlight sitting in it now. I am going to try the Streamlight propolymer 4 AA with lithium batteries. If anyone knows a good place to buy one at a good price, please send me a PM or give me a suggestion on this thread, whichever is appropriate. Thanks to all!


----------



## davidra (Nov 9, 2005)

Absolute)ly the Streamlight TT 2L. I actually have an old beat up A2, but as a newbie that's probably going to be outside your price range unless you can find an old one. The TT is perfet; my wife and daughter each have one in their cars. As was said, the LED"s are great for almost all purposes (the LEDs in the TT are brighter than those in the A2) and you've got a decent albeit not very pretty beam with the incan. And it's cheap....on sale at Amazon for around $27.


----------



## cognitivefun (Nov 9, 2005)

A few months ago I had to change the tire at night. I found a headlamp would have been much better than the flashlights we had. We had plenty of light, but if I hadn't had a family member there to hold the flashlight, it would have been much more difficult. So I have a UK eLED 4AA and a cheap Aurora headlamp in one of the cars. I should have lithium batteries for the headlamp but I don't.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Nov 9, 2005)

I am going to chime in for the Inova X5 also. You can buy a traffic wand attachment from Inova also, so if needed you could direct traffic with this light also.

I like Sure Fire, and the G2 is a good light. In the past I have broken sure fire incan lamps by dropping the lights, so now I tend to lean toward led lights.

A head light is also handy for working on a car at night.


----------



## mykall (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Best flashlight for car emergency*



JimH said:


> Shake lights are great to demonstrate a scientific principle, but are worthless for flashlights. You are much better off with crank lights.



Debatable. With long runtimes for LEDs and 10-15 year shelf life for litium batteries some would say that either are almost obsolete. Buuutt...since both are last ditch backups there are 2 things in favor of the shakelight. First, it's much tougher than those crank lights and has fewer moving parts. Certainly 
there is no crank arm/assy to break off. Second it's also more waterproof
and therefore is better guarded against corrosion and the elements.

This is what I would want in a "last ditch" backpup light.

MB


----------



## lingpau (Nov 15, 2005)

I just recceived my two Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon lights from Fox International and they are amazing! Shipping took 2 days and the total price including shipping was less than $54.00! These lights blow away my PT40, my PT Impulse XL, my 3D Maglight with drop in LED and my Craftsman 3AAA LED tool light. Is it OK to use Lithium batteries or rechargeables in this light?


----------



## cognitivefun (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't emphasize enough how useful a headlamp is in the car. If you have to change a tire at night by yourself, how will you hold the flashlight?


----------



## BlackDecker (Nov 15, 2005)

cognitivefun said:


> I can't emphasize enough how useful a headlamp is in the car. If you have to change a tire at night by yourself, how will you hold the flashlight?



That's why I have both a headlamp and a flashlight in my car. Currently have a PT Aurora headlamp and a Sam's Element 3AAA Lux in my Toyota.


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2005)

Since in the car I have my keychain I usually have at least a Photon Freedom Microlight and an Inova Microlight with me. Other suggestions have been made by everyone, and I plan on reading them more carefully, but I wanted to point out what I did before I had so many flashlight options, in the event you (or others have one.) 

I just kept a regular Mini MagLite 2xAA in my car. I kept it in a ZipLoc bag. Also in the ZipLoc bag, in a smaller additional bag, were 2 AA lithium batteries. I think they ran $5 and were Energizer brand. The combination lasted for years.


----------



## Templar223 (Dec 6, 2005)

Food for thought for all of you high-power flashlight in the car folks.

I had my Thor in my trunk for a couple of days after it came at work. That weekend, when I took it out, a horrible thought crossed my mind:

What if something had shifted in my trunk and turned that baby on... With the light's lens up against a wool blanket or some other similar item in my trunk, it could have ignited a fire!

So, if you keep a high power light (stock or modified), ensure that it isn't inadvertantly switched 'on'.

John


----------



## tsl (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi,

Rather than start a new thread, I thought it'd be better to post on this old thread ...

I'm looking for one light to keep in my car for emergency purposes at night (light up hard to read street signs, change tire, check underneath the car, illuminate path if needing to walk, etc.). I want a light that uses either 1 or 2 CR123s (for storeability), has a run time of 4-7 hours on one set of batteries, has decent throw and spill, and costs less than $50. I first thought of a G2, but the run time killed that option (and a LED drop in kills the $). I've done a bit of searching, reading, and looking at reviews, beamshots, etc., and I think I've narrowed it down to three lights: Streamlight TT 2L, Inova X5, and Inova T2.

The TT 2L is attractive for the dual option (LED, incandescent), but its LED light output, from what I can gather, is not as bright as either Inova, and I'd think "brighter is better" when dealing with night and outside of the car. Of course, the question then is ... how bright is enough? The X5 has a nice flood, but I'm not sure it has much throw. The T2, from what I've read, has decent throw but not much spill, so I'm not sure how useful it would be for putting it on the ground to illuminate a wheelwell while changing a tire.

I'm having a difficult time narrowing it down to one ... so if you have any helpful comments, that would be appreciated!! If you have a different recommendation, I'll take that too.

Tom


----------



## Stormdrane (Jun 2, 2006)

tsl said:


> ... I've done a bit of searching, reading, and looking at reviews, beamshots, etc., and I think I've narrowed it down to three lights: Streamlight TT 2L, Inova X5, and Inova T2...



I've had the Streamlight Twin-Task 2L for three years and keep it in my truck. When I drove OTR, I used it for my daily truck inspections, I preferred driving at night so I used a flashlight daily and the Streamlight was great having the option of xenon for throw or LED for flood. I also had the Inova X5, which had great flood, but not enough throw for my needs.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jun 3, 2006)

Tom, welcome to CPF.

I don't think ONE light will adequately meet all your criteria. Please see my earlier post on this thread's 1st page. 

Many here have learned, over time, to think of flashlights as specialized tools for very specific tasks -- as opposed to generic, all-purpose/all situation lighting tools. As you really wouldn't expect to use a drill to hammer nails, that's the way it is with different lights. This mindset is what separates us Flashaholics from the general (flashlight-illiterate) public (and spouses!)... and it also explains why we're often broke!

A $16 Mag 3-D cell (with its variable beam) will do most of what you want, but its alkaline batteries will be degraded by heat and cold when left in your car for long periods. Lithium batteries won't degrade like that. You also might consider a light driven by AA batts -- and use the Energizer AA lithiums -- if that light is approved for them.

Also consider reducing your 6 hr. runtime deal. A modest supply of extra lithium batts in the glove compartment will get you that extra runtime.


----------



## rider (Jun 3, 2006)

tsl said:


> I'm looking for one light to keep in my car for emergency purposes at night (light up hard to read street signs, change tire, check underneath the car, illuminate path if needing to walk, etc.). I want a light that uses either 1 or 2 CR123s (for storeability), has a run time of 4-7 hours on one set of batteries, has decent throw and spill, and costs less than $50. I first thought of a G2, but the run time killed that option (and a LED drop in kills the $). I've done a bit of searching, reading, and looking at reviews, beamshots, etc., and I think I've narrowed it down to three lights: Streamlight TT 2L, Inova X5, and Inova T2.
> 
> The TT 2L is attractive for the dual option (LED, incandescent), but its LED light output, from what I can gather, is not as bright as either Inova, and I'd think "brighter is better" when dealing with night and outside of the car. Of course, the question then is ... how bright is enough? The X5 has a nice flood, but I'm not sure it has much throw. The T2, from what I've read, has decent throw but not much spill, so I'm not sure how useful it would be for putting it on the ground to illuminate a wheelwell while changing a tire.
> 
> ...



Tom, I have had both the T2 and X5 in my car for the past two months. I would definitely recommend the X5 over the T2 for this application. The T2 is excellent for illuminating house numbers on the opposite side of the street, shining down a dark alley, illuminating the inside of a parked car, etc. The X5 is better at almost everything else you'd need a car light for, due to the excellent and floody beam profile. Trying to read a map with the T2, for instance, would require mounting it on a telephone pole near the car and shining it through the window, or else you just see a really nice, bright white spot in the middle of your map. It's simply too bright and concentrated a hotspot for close up work.

I'm still trying to convince myself not to leave both lights in the car though, because the T2's throw is really nice for those aforementioned types of things. If you buy an X5 for your primary, check out BST for good deals on T2 or T3s, and pick one up for a good thrower to accompany the X5 (The T3s 2.5 hour runtime wouldn't be a liability in that situation).


----------



## tsl (Jun 3, 2006)

TonkinWarrior said:


> You also might consider a light driven by AA batts -- and use the Energizer AA lithiums -- if that light is approved for them.
> 
> Also consider reducing your 6 hr. runtime deal. A modest supply of extra lithium batts in the glove compartment will get you that extra runtime.


 
Those are great suggestions. I'll do some more searching. I do want to stay with one light though, if at all possible.


----------



## Rayne (Jun 4, 2006)

I must be behind the times with just a 2AA incan that cost $1 at Wal-Mart (including batteries) and a 6 year old Photon II on the key chain. Yeah, shame on me. Someone needs to bring a Target here to Hawaii so we can get Inova X1s and River Rock lights.


----------



## slinco (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd go with a Surefire E2E with a KL1 head and a couple extra CR123"s. Small and bright.
Maybe accompany that with a little crank light.


----------



## tsl (Jun 4, 2006)

slinco said:


> I'd go with a Surefire E2E with a KL1 head and a couple extra CR123"s. Small and bright.


 
Good suggestion, but I didn't want to spend $130.


----------



## Rayne (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't own one, but Fenix has a new light out you might like...the Fenix P1.


----------



## tsl (Jun 7, 2006)

Rayne said:


> I don't own one, but Fenix has a new light out you might like...the Fenix P1.


 
Thanks! After the suggestion about a lithium AA light, I did some searching and was actually looking at the Fenix L2T. Another one that surfaced was the LRI Proton, but I'll wait until the review's up on flashlightreviews.com before giving it more consideration. The Streamlight Tasklight 2L also looked good with 2 levels of light, although I could buy a G2 and Inova X5 for $10 more.

Any comments on the L2T or Tasklight 2L for a car flashlight?


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sure I'm not the right person to give anybody advice about car flashlights...............................at last count I had about a dozen in my daily driver  

 
But I think if I had to carry just one it would be my HDS EDC U60 XR GT. But that's another story
 
If you don't want to spend that much I think the best all around auto flashlight bang for the buck is the Streamlight Twin Task 2 L


----------



## jason9987 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would depend on anything that uses AAAs and is bright, your primary light should use 123s or AAs right now there are HDS B42s on sale for under $100 they are a great choice for general lighting I would also have a 123 powerered incan g2 is a very good choice if you get an HDS from opticsHQ you can get a free G2 and some batteries. you should also have a high powered light such a 2-25mcp spotlight or an ROP/Mag85 or a MAGcharger. and I would have a low powered backup like and ARC AAA.

In my car I have a SF G2, a SL fire vulcan, a 2c ROP LE, a Dorcy 3watt 3xAAA, and a 35watt amondotech HID on its way. I also always have my HDS U60XRGT in my pocket. In the near future I should have a River Rock 2xAA, an Arc AAA, and hopefully more. If I had the money I'd probaly have atleast 10 lights in my car.


----------



## cary1952 (Jun 11, 2006)

As a newbie, I guess I dont understand why the big deal with Lithiums necessary for a car torch. Couldn't you just swap out the alkalines once a year or so? Or even change them if you needed to use the light? AA Alkalines are so cheap. And you could use the swap outs for remotes or other flashlights. You could pick up a decent light for under $10 if your wife is not a flashlight finatic. Don't get me wrong, I would love a 123 light. I dont own any 123 lights as of yet.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 11, 2006)

You're not alone. It's just that some people never change out the batteries in the lights in the car (okay, I've been guilty of it a couple of times as well) and they end up leaking after they've been in the car (during hot and cold) for a few years. That being said, it also depends a lot on the kind of climate that you're in as well. I live in a fairly temperate climate where the ambient temperature in a car can be anywhere from 30-130ºF. Swapping out the batteries once a year (or as needed if you're using the light a lot) is more than adequate. 

Temperature extremes, especially low temperatures do significantly reduce the capabilities of the alkaline batteries though (also NiMH and NiCD), and the Lithium batteries can perform a bit better in those temperatures, though they too are impacted, just to a lesser degree. Where possible, I try to keep a light in a pocket (next to the body) to bring up the temperature when it isn't in use, that seems to help a bit.



cary1952 said:


> As a newbie, I guess I dont understand why the big deal with Lithiums necessary for a car torch. Couldn't you just swap out the alkalines once a year or so? Or even change them if you needed to use the light? AA Alkalines are so cheap. And you could use the swap outs for remotes or other flashlights. You could pick up a decent light for under $10 if your wife is not a flashlight finatic. Don't get me wrong, I would love a 123 light. I dont own any 123 lights as of yet.


----------



## Tremendo (Jun 11, 2006)

I've got a standard G2 I like to keep in my car. It doesn't have the runtime of my G&P drop-in G2, but I like the Incan beam for spotting from my car. I've had it there for several months, same batteries, no problem. The actual use time is low. A couple seconds on and then off normally. I keep 2 extra CR123's in the glove box. The G2 is solid and I trust it. But I always have a pocket light (MML1P, now FF3) and a keychain light anyway.


----------



## HCaul (Jun 11, 2006)

OK, let me add a new perspective. What's the car flashlight for?
I can think of at least three different needs:

(1) For reading in the car, without disturbing night-adapted vision.
(2) As a task light during roadside repairs, e.g., changing a tire,
replacing a fuse, etc.
(3) For visibility to other motorists.

For (1), the usual answers apply (little LED pocket light, perhaps
red, etc.).

For (2), my choice would be something with a wide beam and some
option for handsfree use. I have a headlamp in the glove box (with
LEDs and Li batteries) for this purpose.

For (3), a flashlight with a cone is nice, but a light may not be the best
option for being seen. Those retro-reflective triangles can provide a LOT
more visibility than even a very bright flashlight, are recognizable
as a sign of "something wrong ahead" to oncoming motorists, use no
power (except that provided by the headlights of other cars), and don't
wear out. EVERY car should have a set. For added safety, especially if
you might venture outside the car to change a tire, have a retro-reflective
safety vest on hand as well. Only after you have reflective
gear should start spending money on battery-powered lights for
warning visibility. And conventional road flares are much more attention-
getting than lights for this purpose. 

Of course, once you have all that stuff, feel free to go wild with the
HID lights...

H. Caul
(EMS worker way back when, and I fondly remember my old 4D Kel-Lite).


----------



## Bror Jace (Jun 13, 2006)

Lots of good ideas in this thread. After reading the whole thing you either have your choice nailed down ... or are befuddled beyond hope.

I keep a 5-C Maglight in my car. I've been doing so for about 2 decades. It was probably one of the hottest set-ups at the time I started doing it. If I were to add a light to my car, it would probably be a small LED ... maybe a 1 or 2 AA or AAA light. 

Right now, I have 3 AA Mini-Mags ... two of them have the Nite-Eyes (sp?) LED conversion. These are not the best (for $15 you can do a lot better) but since I have them, I'd probably use one of these. For distances of 50' or less, they provide a good, useable amount of light.

I have not had any problems keeping alkaline battery-powered lights in my car. Some have had the same batteries for 3+ years ... and temps from -20F to 100+F. Maybe I'm just lucky.

I've seen a few 'contractor' lights at places like Lowes or Home Despot. They usually have some feature that allows them to be set-down while you work. Some also have a swivel head. I like 
these features but the lights are over-priced and lackluster performers. ;(

--- *Bror Jace*


----------



## Bror Jace (Jun 14, 2006)

I (foolishly) said above:

_"I have not had any problems keeping alkaline battery-powered lights in my car. Some have had the same batteries for 3+ years ... and temps from -20F to 100+F. Maybe I'm just lucky."_



They say that before God punishes you, he makes you proud ... and evidently, say stoopid things. 

I just checked my 5-C cell Maglite and sure enough, one or two of the batteries had leaked ... even though it still functioned.

Then I checked Dad's 5-D cell Maglight (kept inside, under the bed) and the same thing ... white powder city. 

The D-cell Maglite cleaned up OK as the bad battery was near the cap ... easy to get to. It is cleaned up and now works fine.

My C-cell Maglite is a different story. The offending batteries were in the middle and took a lot of force to get them out. I felt compelled to wash out the tube. It's drying now. I'll see tomorrow if it still works. 

I humbly offer my thorough retraction of that previous brash statement.  

--- *Bror Jace*


----------



## daloosh (Jun 15, 2006)

Well Jason, tsl, Bror, welcome all to CPF, why dontcha stay awhile!

Ain't seen this thread in awhile, actually, wow! But it's a topic that will always occupy flashaholics. I keep meaning to get a Propolymer Luxeon, another person recommended it to me recently, a fireman.

For the car, and storage, I stick to lithiums, CR123s and AAs, those alkalines are just much more likely to corrode. Of course, lithiums have corroded, too, but it's less.

welcome again, 
daloosh


----------



## Bror Jace (Jun 16, 2006)

The last two nights, I cleaned up a 5 D-cell Maglite, a 5 C-cell Maglite and a 4 D-cell Coleman spot/fluoresent combo lantern. All 3 were loaded with dired-p acid.

All three were infreguently used, all with leaky batteries. The Coleman lantern cleaned up the easiest ... probably because it is plastic.

All now work fine but you should have seen the pounding I gave the C-cell Maglite to get that last battery out. It was all the way in ... next to the central contact.

--- *Bror Jace*


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 24, 2006)

The SMJLED PR bulb developed by Lambda and now on sale from trueblue for $6.67 can form the basis of an excellent car light. Put it into an $.84 Wal Mart AA host - or similar - and add 2 AA lithium batteries. Mine runs near 1W lux output, has a nice beam (faceted reflector), should run at flat output for 20+ hours, with nice color, and is suitable for car storage.

Total cost (with $1 lithiums) is less than $10. Hard to beat for a well performing, special purpose light. Much of this cost/benefit is due to the efficiency and performance of the SMJLED PR bulb.


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 24, 2006)

I picked up a 2C cell sized shakelight (brand is Omega) from wal-mart for about 12 bucks. I keep it in there for a 'if all else fails/last ditch effort' light.

But it's far from being the only light and wouldn't dream of using it solely unless that was all I had. Beats nothing.


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 24, 2006)

cary1952 said:


> > As a newbie, I guess I dont understand why the big deal with Lithiums necessary for a car torch. Couldn't you just swap out the alkalines once a year or so? Or even change them if you needed to use the light? AA Alkalines are so cheap. And you could use the swap outs for remotes or other flashlights.
> 
> 
> It's what I do. If it does fail, I just whip out the EDC or the aforementioned shakelight.
> ...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll add my two bits about the SL TT2L. I'll third it. It took me a while to get my EDC figured out. One of the early experiments was a TT2L with a Kroll switch added. I had it set to light the LEDs with the Kroll. Two clicks on the side and Xenon is readily available.

Now, that said...

In a few C and D lights I use Lithium AAs in adapters. In the case of an SL 3C XP/Led it made the Xenon beam a bit brighter.

In my truck are: MC60 (M*gcharger with wa01160), Maxfire with a SF P60, A TT3AA with Lithium AAs, a Minim*g with a NiteIze Led and Lithium AAs...

Getting a picture? Lithium batteries are the key to having a light that works when you need it to. Easily bought or made adapters allow Lithium AAs to fit just about anything.

Therefore if a 3D or larger M*g makes you happy, there is a battery solution for it that won't leak and ruin it.

I learned this by finding leaky Alks in several lights after less that a year here in SE Texas!

I also learned that the door pocket of my truck is unkind to plastic lights. A Streamlight Clipmate got broken in there. It had Lithium AAAs. Get the point?

edit> I have a NiteIze headband for use with the Minim*g in the door pocket to replace the broken Clipmate <edit

I sincerly hope this helps!


----------

